# ECLIPSE old school units



## canadian eh! (Apr 8, 2020)

Hey folks; What about the old school Eclipse units? 8701 3 way speakers and CD8062. Hard to find? Used? New? What do you know about these units and their availability? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for you time.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

8062 are excellent but old. 8701 is a set consisting of a 8062 woofer, ribbon mid (yes mid) and an ok tweeter.

The 8062/61 are some of the best 6.5's made for all around performance. But they are old. There is no point.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Oooh I had a set of the 8062 in my jeep a long time ago. (Has it been 17yrs?) They sounded great, the woofers were beautiful. I believe they had cast magnesium baskets. I remember seeing the 3 ways in catalogs and always wondered about the mids


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

The 8053 and the 8062 were basically the same midwoofer. The 8701 ribbons were excellent but huge nearly impossible to install in a car in any regular situation.


----------

